# Self Studying



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

How many out there have taught themselves the field of IT vs college/specialized courses etc? I find that I am much more interested/focused/disciplined when studying on my own at home with my book of topic/youtube/google/TSF etc. 

I'm just curious.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I did normal education courses at schools n colleges but all my certifications have been done through self study.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess I should of geared my thread more towards certifications only because that's what I meant. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

some people can do both some people can only be taught in a class. The reason I did self study was because there are too many training providers out there charging a hell of a lot of money for something that can be done for around three quarters of what they charge.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

You are right on with that. Most of them are ridiculous. In my area a MCITP boot camp runs you 5 to 10 thousand.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah I know. Plus the fact you can study at your own pace whether thats faster or slower than a course is.


----------



## SWRepair (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm horrible about distractions and tend to be interested in a LOT of things. Therefore a more structured environment tends to help me stay focused because I know I've got to be in class and I'll have to turn in homework or be prepared for a lecture or whatever. Even if I do the majority of learning at home, I don't tend to follow through with self-study like I do when I take a class.

When I'm studying at home alone, I can't help but think that I'm missing out on something else some where else. It's been the bane of my existence for years now.

I also like to "mix it up" with teachers and other students discussing topics in depth and thinking through alternate cases or side effects. I tend to really enjoy that interaction.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I am studying the comptia +a exam study guide at the moment by Mike meyers reccomeended to me by greenbrucelee very good so self study gets a vote from me and costs are kept down.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

I self-studied for the CompTIA A+ exam and passed without a course in it. I just had a book I went through, and Google for test-taking tips ( plus whatever knowledge I had accumulated over my time ). I like working at my own pace when it's something interesting that I want to learn, but when it's something boring or requires instructional hands-on, the classroom is the place for me.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I self studied for my A+ and Network+. I am currently self-studying for Security+. In fact I will self-study for all the certifications I plan on obtaining, except maybe CEH if I do actually go that route.

I used the book _CompTIA A+ Guide to Managing and Maintaining Your PC _by Jean Andrews and the All-in-One Mike Meyers book for Network+. Right now I'm using the All-in-One guide for Security+ and also Professor Messer videos.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

epshatto said:


> I self studied for my A+ and Network+. I am currently self-studying for Security+. In fact I will self-study for all the certifications I plan on obtaining, except maybe CEH if I do actually go that route.
> 
> I used the book _CompTIA A+ Guide to Managing and Maintaining Your PC _by Jean Andrews and the All-in-One Mike Meyers book for Network+. Right now I'm using the All-in-One guide for Security+ and also Professor Messer videos.


good stuff, do you study fast faced, slow?


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm probably on the slower side. I've heard some people study for a few weeks then sit for the exam, but me I study for a few or even several months before I sit for it.


----------



## SuperRockLee (Nov 2, 2011)

Other then what was Taught in school, all of my IT Knowledge has been self taught. Although, for it to help me in the job world, I have had to take some basic courses (Which were dead easy) just to get the certificates. Makes things official that way. I can actually do an Apprenticeship in CompTIA A+ next year. But here in the UK, we do stupid things to stop us achieving well  For me to do such a course, I have to arrange things with my local Housing Association so that they don't think I am earning loads of money and they don't charge me loads of rent all of a sudden.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

SuperRockLee said:


> Other then what was Taught in school, all of my IT Knowledge has been self taught. Although, for it to help me in the job world, I have had to take some basic courses (Which were dead easy) just to get the certificates. Makes things official that way. I can actually do an Apprenticeship in CompTIA A+ next year. But here in the UK, we do stupid things to stop us achieving well  For me to do such a course, I have to arrange things with my local Housing Association so that they don't think I am earning loads of money and they don't charge me loads of rent all of a sudden.


yeah doing the apprtaship might give ou problems with the dss. why not selft sudy the A+ and save up a bit a time until you can afford the exam fees.

you buy discount vouchers for the A+ from CompTIA Vouchers - A+ Certification Exam CompTIA Voucher Test Discount at Prometric / VUE Testing Centers you get a few quid of the price but there is no VAT to pay so you pay £107 per exam instead of £266

You will get voucher codes emailed to you so you can book the exams through pearsonview.co.uk and use those codes instead of a credit card to pay for the exams you will also find your nearest 5 test centres on that site.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> yeah doing the apprtaship might give ou problems with the dss. why not selft sudy the A+ and save up a bit a time until you can afford the exam fees.
> 
> you buy discount vouchers for the A+ from CompTIA Vouchers - A+ Certification Exam CompTIA Voucher Test Discount at Prometric / VUE Testing Centers you get a few quid of the price but there is no VAT to pay so you pay £107 per exam instead of £266
> 
> You will get voucher codes emailed to you so you can book the exams through pearsonview.co.uk and use those codes instead of a credit card to pay for the exams you will also find your nearest 5 test centres on that site.


is there a similar voucher setup for the USA?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

SportsITjunkie said:


> is there a similar voucher setup for the USA?


gracetech do usa too. For usa vouchers you select international vouchers they are valid for the US and Canada whilst the other option is for europe and the uk


----------

